# PC Games 08/16 mit der exklusiven Titelstory Star Citizen



## Schellnkoenig (23. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 08/16 mit der exklusiven Titelstory Star Citizen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 08/16 mit der exklusiven Titelstory Star Citizen


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2016)

was sagt roberts denn zum thema release-termin?


----------



## tuo (25. Juli 2016)

Das typische: ah...uhm...yeah...you know, we totally...uhm...think about....actually we alread thought about...uhm...so, we have this...this...TECHNOLOGY.....and..yeah...we have...uhm...actual....PLANS...to implement a release date... *winkt wild mit den armen rum* ...but first..we..uhm...have to refactor...


----------



## McDrake (25. Juli 2016)

Ein Interessenter Artikel, der ein wenig Mut auf die Gamescom macht.
Termin wird keiner genannt, aber anscheinend sind sie in Sachen Planeten recht gut am werkeln.
Aber eben:
Inwiefern dann das, was auf der Gamescom (evtl) gezeigt wird schlussendlich auch spiel- und gut inegrierbar ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## tuo (25. Juli 2016)

Steinigt mich, aber bevor der Netcode rewrite nicht durch ist, und damit gezeigt wird, daß das was Chris Roberts vorhat in dieser Engine machbar ist, bin ich skeptisch.

Squadron 42 könnte wohl gut werden, wenn das Flugmodell besser ist als im der jetzigen PU, die Missionen spannend sind und allgemein es nicht zu sehr in Richtung "interaktiver Film" geht.

Star Citizen (Multiplayer) bleibe ich skeptisch, bis nachweißlich (viel) mehr als 16 Spieler in einer Instanz sauber laufen. Alpha hin oder her. Anfang kommendes Jahres werden wir sehen, ob der Netcode Rewrite das bringt, was erwartet wird.


----------



## McDrake (25. Juli 2016)

Jup...der Netcode ist DIE Bremse, hab ich manchmal das Gefühl 
:/


----------



## Onkel_Buntus (26. Juli 2016)

Kann es sein das der Gesamt Beitrag von Derek Smart bereits veroeffentlich wurde?
Quelle: http://www.dereksmart.org/2016/07/star-citizen-the-refund-debacle/

(weiter unten)


----------



## Enisra (26. Juli 2016)

Derek "not so" Smart, der Hauptberufliche SC Nörgler?


----------



## Onkel_Buntus (26. Juli 2016)

Ja, er hat die ganze Titelstory von PC Games einfach mal jetzt schon live gestellt... wtf. Bin zufaellig drauf gestoßen.


----------



## McDrake (26. Juli 2016)

Onkel_Buntus schrieb:


> Ja, er hat die ganze Titelstory von PC Games einfach mal jetzt schon live gestellt... wtf. Bin zufaellig drauf gestoßen.


Glaubt ihr echt, dass er das war?
Er hats gepostet. Aber rauf geladen?
Wie sollte er sich auf PCG fokussieren?
Hat er ein Abo?

Also dass er das war, halte ich für ziemlich spekulativ, genau so wie seine Blogs. 
Ok, sie treffen leider oft ins Schwarze und auch der Komnentar zum Bericht ist nicht unwahr.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juli 2016)

Dann könnte man DS schnell auf die Finger klopfen. Fremde Artikel ungefragt zu veröffentlichen geht nicht.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dann könnte man DS schnell auf die Finger klopfen. Fremde Artikel ungefragt zu veröffentlichen geht nicht.



Das ist wohl auch nicht ganz einfach.
Schauen wir mal Youtube an. Da müsste man tausend-, ja millionenfach auf die Finger hauen.
Musikvideos zum Beispiel sind ja alle zu sehen, zumindest ausserhalb Deutschlands.

Zumal:
Warum surfen denn hier einige auf die HP von DM, wenn sie alles so blöd finden von ihm?


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juli 2016)

Ich surfe nicht auf dessen HP. Aber wer ungefragt andere Artikel veröffentlicht verstößt eindeutig gegen Urheberrechte.


----------



## Onkel_Buntus (27. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr echt, dass er das war? Er hats gepostet. Aber rauf geladen? Wie sollte er sich auf PCG fokussieren? Hat er ein Abo?



Nicht ganz. Er schreibt jemand habe das "gescannt" und hochgeladen. Er hat es direkt in sein Blog eingebunden (mit zusaetzlicher UEbersetzung). Tja, nun brauche ich die Ausgabe nicht mehr kaufen, denn den gesamten Artikel habe ich nun dort gelesen... Ist nicht die feiner Art ich weis, aber...


----------



## Onkel_Buntus (27. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Warum surfen denn hier einige auf die HP von DM, wenn sie alles so blöd finden von ihm?


Ich kann ihn blöd finden, aber er bietet gleichzeitig einen sehr schönen Gegenpol. Ich finde es wichtig nicht nur mehrere Quellen zu vergleichen, sondern auch verschiedene Meinungen. Meinungsbildung ist keine triviale Aufgabe und ist wie immer mit Arbeit verbunden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juli 2016)

Ohne Erlaubnis darf man so was nicht komplett online stellen, höchstens Zitate bringen. Die PCG könnte also von ihm verlangen, dass er dies entfernt.


----------



## McDrake (27. Juli 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ohne Erlaubnis darf man so was nicht komplett online stellen, höchstens Zitate bringen. Die PCG könnte also von ihm verlangen, dass er dies entfernt.



Jup
Und ein Mod könnte als ersten Schritt auch den Link hier im Forum entfernen


----------



## DerTriton (28. Juli 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Inwiefern dann das, was auf der Gamescom (evtl) gezeigt wird schlussendlich auch spiel- und gut inegrierbar ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Da es nun neben der gamescom doch noch ein Event geben wird, Freitag 19.08.2016 ab 20 Uhr (Livesteam ab 21 Uhr), denke ich mal das sie einiges zeigen werden.
Quelle - Mail von CIG: RSVP for Gamescom 2016 Star Citizen Party!


----------



## TheSiel (28. Juli 2016)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Da es nun neben der gamescom doch noch ein Event geben wird, Freitag 19.08.2016 ab 20 Uhr (Livesteam ab 21 Uhr), denke ich mal das sie einiges zeigen werden.
> Quelle - Mail von CIG: RSVP for Gamescom 2016 Star Citizen Party!



Auf der echten offiziellen Seite ist absolut nix dazu zu finden! Ich würde dort nicht drauf klicken!
edit ok kommt als Email sorry ^^


----------



## bltpgermany (28. Juli 2016)

http://www.dereksmart.org/2016/07/star-citizen-the-refund-debacle/

Das sieht echt so aus als hätte jemand alle Seiten eingescant. Aber die alle hochzuladen... wir können uns glaube ich darauf einigen... es ist und bleibt ein Arschgesicht. Direkt über den Bildern ist sogar ein Link zur Übersetzung mit einem richtig schönen großen Mittelfinger davor...

https://docs.google.com/document/d/12trdfZ7KKkCxnfqtCP3S3hC60BBkfgBznvx5xaP4UlE/edit


----------



## bltpgermany (28. Juli 2016)

Das Problem ist eigentlich, dass die Entwickler selbst zu ehrgeizig sind. Ich meine, jetzt wollen sie das Sonnensystem physikalisch korrekt abbilden. Mit nicht nur Tag / Nacht, sondern wie im Artikel steht "Planeten, die sich um die Sonne drehen". Das heißt Jahreszeiten.

Wenn man Jahrezeiten physikalisch korrekt macht, müsste man eigentlich auch die Planeten Oberflächen korrekt abbilden, mit Tag / Nacht, Temperaturen und Wetter vor allem... wie Schnee z.B. im Winter. Und wenn man das nicht alle 3 Monate patchen will, muss das auch dynamisch ablaufen, und sich automatisch der Umlaufbahn des Planten angleichen.  Das ist gelinde gesagt seeeeehr ambitioniert...

Und so kommt man dann von höckschen auf stöckschen und zack sind Jahre um. Nicht das das Ergebnis nicht mega geil wäre, aber ich wollte das Spiel gerne spielen bevor ich 40 oder so bin. 

Die Ambitionen mögen ja hinkommen bei einem SQ42, einer Single Player Kampagne, mit einer gewissen Anzahl an Mission die auch vorgegeben und Design'd werden... aber eine Lebendige Online Welt wie das PU, wie lange soll das denn dauern, wenn die nach 4 Jahren noch am Grundgerüst schrauben? Ich meine ich denke da an:

Charaktererstellung: (Haare, Kleidung, Rassen, Physikalische Kleidung?)
Berufe: (wurden schon vorgestellt, aber das ist noch sowas von weit weg von einer Sache, die eine über Monate / Jahre beschäftigen soll
Gilden: Mit Gilden Raumstationen / Raumschiffen, Gildenrängen Raumschiff Klassen die zusammen Arbeiten bzw. zusammen Missionen absolvieren können sollen
Kleinigkeiten: Mini Games, Frisör, Spiele, Sammel Gegenständen, Erfolge... alles was eine Online Welt lebendig macht...
Fähigkeiten von Charatern, mehr als nur Raumschiffe zu fliegen... Schütze, Pilot, Forscher, Navigationsoffizier was weiß ich...

Auf der Seite von Derek Smart hatte einer aufgelistet, welche Features noch alles ausstehen... Da ist Mammut Projekt wirklich noch untertrieben.

Zu den Patches:
Die Reihenfolge der Features mit 2.5 - 2.7 sagt mir leider nicht wirklich zu. Ich persöhnlich hätte viel lieber erst eine Art Gilden Mechanik / System im Spiel, als z.B. die Prozedualen Planeten Landungen. Das man die aber natürlich für SQ42 braucht, und die getestet werden müssen ist mir auch klar. Ich sehe SQ42, wie ihr vll merkt, eher als kleinen Anteil am Gesamtprojekt, und denke viel eher an den Online Teil. Und um da einfach erst mal zu sehen, hey wieviele Spieler werden wir eigentlich, wie organisieren wir uns (Jäger, Transporter Staffeln etc.), und treffen wir uns mal gemeinsam im Verse, und zwar so, dass alle auf dem gleichen Server sind, ohne das einer den anderen abschießt, weil er gar nicht weiß, dass man zu einer Gilde gehört; Machen wir gemeinsames Flugtraining und setzten wir mal die Einteilungen unserer Gilde nach Aufgaben um, die bisher auf dem Papier oder auf irgendwelchen Webseiten schon seit 2 Jahren rumstauben.

Aber ich denke "Ende 2016" so wie es im Artikel heißt, ein komplettes System zu haben, mit Planeten Landungen etc. das wäre auf jeden Fall eine gute Basis, um viele weitere Mechaniken einzubauen. Lass dir noch etwas patch bedürftig sein, dann wird man im Februar - März eine gute Blaupause für die anderen Systeme haben.


----------



## McDrake (28. Juli 2016)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Da es nun neben der gamescom doch noch ein Event geben wird, Freitag 19.08.2016 ab 20 Uhr (Livesteam ab 21 Uhr), denke ich mal das sie einiges zeigen werden.
> Quelle - Mail von CIG: RSVP for Gamescom 2016 Star Citizen Party!



Bin ich gespannt.

"Gezeigt werden" und "kommt auch" sind leider inzwischen zwei komplett verschiedene paar Schuhe geworden.
Ich nehme an, dass sie ziemlich viel zeigen, was im Artikel erwähnt wird.
Und es wird zu Begeisterungsstürmen kommen.
Man erinnerst sich an Nyx oder Star Marine.

Es wird ja oft viel cooles gezeigt (gabs da nicht auch mal ein Video für den "Hyperantrieb2?)
Ich mag das Design und die eigentlich Atmosphäre. Aber ob das alles jemals zusammen kommt/passt...


----------



## DerTriton (28. Juli 2016)

bltpgermany schrieb:


> [...]aber ich wollte das Spiel gerne spielen bevor ich 40 oder so bin.


Das hatte ich vor vier Jahren auch gehofft, nun sind die 40 aber erreicht. Naja, dann hoffe ich mal das es vor meinem 50. erscheint. Aber ich glaube sobald erstens Squadron 42 fertig ist und das freie Personal zu Star Citizen stößt und zweitens ein System mit allen Inhalten gut läuft, dann wird es schlag auf schlag gehen mit dem Fortschritt.


----------



## TheSiel (31. Juli 2016)

bltpgermany schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eigentlich, dass die Entwickler selbst zu ehrgeizig sind. Ich meine, jetzt wollen sie das Sonnensystem physikalisch korrekt abbilden. Mit nicht nur Tag / Nacht, sondern wie im Artikel steht "Planeten, die sich um die Sonne drehen". Das heißt Jahreszeiten.
> 
> Wenn man Jahrezeiten physikalisch korrekt macht, müsste man eigentlich auch die Planeten Oberflächen korrekt abbilden, mit Tag / Nacht, Temperaturen und Wetter vor allem... wie Schnee z.B. im Winter. Und wenn man das nicht alle 3 Monate patchen will, muss das auch dynamisch ablaufen, und sich automatisch der Umlaufbahn des Planten angleichen.  Das ist gelinde gesagt seeeeehr ambitioniert...
> 
> ...



Was viele vergessen oder weglassen (auch DS), dass zur Kickstarter Kampanie es gerade mal nur zwischen 7-10 Leute zu CIG gehörten!
Es ist ein riesen Unterschied ob du von Anfang an mit 300+ Mitarbeitern ein Profekt angehst oder, wie im Falle von CIG, erst Studios aufbauen musst.
Wenn man das alles mit einbezieht sind sie vielleicht gerade mal im 2. Jahr des Projekts!

MfG Siel


----------



## DerTriton (31. Juli 2016)

Ich finde leider das Video nicht, in dem wurde mal gezeigt wie sich die Anzahl der Mitarbeiter in den letzten Jahren geändert hat.
Es sah ungefähr so aus: 30  Ende 2012, 100 Mitte 2013, 220 Mitte 2014 und 320 Ende 2015. Aktuelle sind die wohl bei 360.


----------



## DerTriton (1. August 2016)

Mir hat es keine Ruhe gelassen, jetzt habe ich das Video gefunden. Ist sogar eines meiner liebsten, da ich in alles dort gezeigte miterlebt habe. Sei es live auf den Events oder bei den langen, sehr langen, Livestreams.

007 Mitarbeiter - Oktober 2012
020 Mitarbeiter - Februar 2013
032 Mitarbeiter - Juni 2013
052 Mitarbeiter - Oktober 2013
093 Mitarbeiter - Februar 2014
139 Mitarbeiter - Juni 2014
156 Mitarbeiter - Oktober 2014
205 Mitarbeiter - Februar 2015
260 Mitarbeiter - August 2015

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEH2GpV8Ua4


----------



## Bonkic (1. August 2016)

DerTriton schrieb:


> M260 Mitarbeiter - August 2015



das bedeutet also, dass etwa die hälfte in england an sq42 arbeitet? 
oder beziehen sich diese zahlen nur auf cig selbst?


----------



## DerTriton (1. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das bedeutet also, dass etwa die hälfte in england an sq42 arbeitet?
> oder beziehen sich diese zahlen nur auf cig selbst?


Zu CIG gehört auch das Studio in England, somit auch die Mitarbeiter.  Foundry 42 ist nur ein Tochterunternehmen für Europa, Frankfurt gehört daher auch zu Foundry 42 aber entwickeln hauptsächlich für Star Citizen. Und das mit der Hälfte kommt hin, wenn nicht noch mehr da ja z.B. aus Frankfurt auch Unterstützung für Squadron 42 kommt. Wurde auch öfter gesagt, das z.B. einige Schiffe wegen Squadron 42 Priorität haben und welche von Star Citizen daran mitarbeiten. Sobald der erste Teil fertig ist, werden dafür viele aus England mit an Star Citizen arbeiten. Was ein mächtigen Schub für die Entwicklung von Star Citizen bedeutet.


----------



## Bonkic (1. August 2016)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Zu CIG gehört auch das Studio in England, somit auch die Mitarbeiter.



da bin ich mir eben nicht so sicher.
zumindest de jure ist foundry 42 nämlich offenbar eigenständig, also eigentlich keine cig-tochter.

aber ich denke auch, dass die mitarbeiter eingerechnet sind.
was mich dann aber zu der frage kommen lässt, wie viele leute überhaupt in austin beschäftigt sind.
das können ja dann kaum 100 sein. merkwürdig.


----------



## McDrake (1. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da bin ich mir eben nicht so sicher.
> zumindest de jure ist foundry 42 nämlich offenbar eigenständig, also eigentlich keine cig-tochter.
> 
> aber ich denke auch, dass die mitarbeiter eingerechnet sind.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealBlade (1. August 2016)

Gab erst kürzlich (Juli) Team bilder:
Austin: 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cmwnou7WYAAv54C.jpg

UK:
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CmrBiyQWYAAQTdx.jpg

LA:
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CmhVSACWEAIJfp5.jpg

Frankfurt:
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ckmf7_JUUAA32qo.jpg

Die meisten Arbeiten an SQ42 in UK, wobei Frankfurt auch zum großteil mit an SQ42 arbeitet.


----------



## Bonkic (1. August 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke. finde ich erstaunlich.
hätte gedacht, dass der großteil der belegschaft dort ist.
das ist ja eher eine art kernteam. dass es da mit sc nicht wirklich vorangeht, wundert mich dann gar nicht mehr so sehr.
lässt aber hoffen, dass sq42 auf einem guten weg ist (was mir persönlich stand jetzt eh wichtiger wäre).


----------



## McDrake (1. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> danke. finde ich erstaunlich.
> hätte gedacht, dass der großteil der belegschaft dort ist.
> das ist ja eher eine art kernteam. dass es da mit sc nicht wirklich vorangeht, wundert mich dann gar nicht mehr so sehr.
> lässt aber hoffen, dass sq42 auf einem guten weg ist (was mir persönlich stand jetzt eh wichtiger wäre).



Jup
Geht mir ähnlich.
Ich gebe zu, dass mich das ganze Open-world-Projekt nicht (mehr) gross interessiert.
SQ42 war schon der Hauptgrund, da was zu investieren.


----------



## DerTriton (1. August 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da bin ich mir eben nicht so sicher.
> zumindest de jure ist foundry 42 nämlich offenbar eigenständig, also eigentlich keine cig-tochter.
> 
> aber ich denke auch, dass die mitarbeiter eingerechnet sind.
> ...



Hatte vor deine Antwort noch im letzten Post folgende eingefügt:
 "Foundry 42 ist nur ein Tochterunternehmen für Europa, Frankfurt gehört  daher auch zu Foundry 42 aber entwickeln hauptsächlich für Star Citizen."
Und deren Mitarbeiter werden per Ausschreibung bei CIG gesucht und wurden im Video zum CIG-Staff gezählt.

Auch solltest Du nicht vergessen das die letzte Mitarbeiteranzahl von August 2015 ist. Alleine in Frankfurt sind noch einige dazu gekommen. So wurde dieses Jahr mal erwähnt das sie froh sind damals mit dem Vermieter eine Option für eine weitere Etage angenommen zu haben. Spricht also dafür das dort viele eingestellt wurden. Ich denke mal CIG hat jetzt rund 360 Mitarbeiter hat, vielleicht gibt es zur Gamescom eine eindeutige Info.


----------



## DerTriton (1. August 2016)

TheRealBlade schrieb:


> Die meisten Arbeiten an SQ42 in UK, wobei Frankfurt auch zum großteil mit an SQ42 arbeitet.





DerTriton schrieb:


> [...]Frankfurt gehört  daher auch zu Foundry 42 aber entwickeln hauptsächlich für Star Citizen.


Bevor jemand anderes die unterschiedlichen Infos aufgreift. Meine Info ist das z.Z.  wieder mehr an Star Citizen arbeiten, wegen der Arbeit an dem Atmosphären Flug. Kann aber auch wieder anderes sein, sind halt flexibel in Frankfurt.


----------



## NilsonNeo41 (1. August 2016)

Wobei so grundlegende Technologien ja beiden Teilen zu gute kommt.


----------

